# Sweets?



## daniel warren (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi guys, I know this is probably the worst thing to ask about but iv recently been diagnosed with type one and I feel pretty well informed on carb counting and what to avoid but I do have a pretty big sweet tooth, and haven’t eaten sweets since being diagnosed and it’s starting to get pretty hard to resist I was just wondering if there are any kind of sweets out there that are low in sugar and won’t have to inject for or only have to inject a small amount for


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 5, 2017)

Do you like dark chocolate? Many of us eat it, the higher the cacao content the lower the carbs and sugar, off the top of my head I know a square of Lindt 90% has 1.4g carb, a 25g bar of moser roth 85% available from Aldi has 4.6g carb and Lidl 81% is 3g carb per square x


----------



## daniel warren (Dec 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Do you like dark chocolate? Many of us eat it, the higher the cacao content the lower the carbs and sugar, off the top of my head I know a square of Lindt 90% has 1.4g carb, a 25g bar of moser roth 85% available from Aldi has 4.6g carb and Lidl 81% is 3g carb per square x



Iv never really tried dark chocolate to be honest, i was wondering if it’s high in cocoa does it taste sweeter or is it bitter, I’ll get some and try it. Thankyou kaylz


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 6, 2017)

The higher the cocoa content the more bitter it is, it can be an acquired taste but you can also train yourself to like it x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2017)

daniel warren said:


> Iv never really tried dark chocolate to be honest, i was wondering if it’s high in cocoa does it taste sweeter or is it bitter, I’ll get some and try it. Thankyou kaylz


Another vote for dark chocolate  It's probably a good idea to acquire the taste gradually, starting with some 70% cocoa and going up from there. My limit is 85%, beyond that I find it too bitter, but find anything sweeter than 85% now to be far too sweet!  You'll be surprised at how quickly your tastes can adapt - I was the same with milk years ago, started drinking semi-skilled and now only really like skimmed! 

I also have sugar-free polo mints occasionally, just one or two a day though. It's worth also bearing in mind that something sweet eaten with a meal will not impact your levels as much as when eaten on its own, as the other food should slow the digestion  If you fancy a real treat then a chocolate eclair or choux bun is relatively low in sugar and the fat in the cream will slow the impact 

The thing I miss most is being able to just sit down and eat a whole battenburg in one go, as I occasionally did in my pre-diabetes days!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 6, 2017)

Northerner said:


> semi-skilled


I've not seen this up in Scotland is it only an English thing? x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 6, 2017)

I eat dark chocolate too - Green & Black's 85% cocoa for me.  Tic Tacs are so tiny they're virtually carb-less, but just having something sweet like that can stop the cravings for bigger and carbier sweets.  I also eat Panda licorice, the original plain ones which are already cut into small pieces.  One piece is about 3g carbs, if I remember rightly - fine if you can limit yourself to one a day!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 6, 2017)

Take a look at Venchi online, they do pick & mix chocolates, they do dark ones and chocolight etc, I worked out the carbs in some of them this morning and there are some as low as less than 1g carb, the ones I like the look of the maximum carbs were just over 5g x


----------



## chaoticcar (Dec 7, 2017)

Dip some strawberries. in dark choc ,or nuts like almonds
  CAROL


----------



## Beck S (Dec 7, 2017)

I really don't like dark, but as I've always tended to be a savoury person more than a sweet, I can happily go without chocolate for a while.  When I do have anything now, I grab a lindor - it's about 5g for one, but that's enough for me.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2017)

Beck S said:


> I really don't like dark, but as I've always tended to be a savoury person more than a sweet, I can happily go without chocolate for a while.  When I do have anything now, I grab a lindor - it's about 5g for one, but that's enough for me.


You can eat just ONE?   They are one of the things I find irresistible so rarely have them in the house


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 7, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Take a look at Venchi online, they do pick & mix chocolates, they do dark ones and chocolight etc, I worked out the carbs in some of them this morning and there are some as low as less than 1g carb, the ones I like the look of the maximum carbs were just over 5g x


See also Novi and ICAM Italian brands. I like the ICAM dark sugar free http://www.chocoutlet.it/125-linea-c and 70% Peru http://www.chocoutlet.it/home/276-fondente-bio-100-gr.html - I like also the Novi 88% http://elah-dufour.it/it/prodotti/neronero/neronero-88-


----------



## Beck S (Dec 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You can eat just ONE?   They are one of the things I find irresistible so rarely have them in the house


I didn't think I could, but I utterly surprised myself.

I think if you put a pork pie in front of me, I wouldn't have such willpower.


----------



## Jamiesamp (Dec 12, 2017)

you can get sugerfree big stewbery sweets from sweet shops and online however aviod the marks and spencer suger free mints as dropped my blood suger really low


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 12, 2017)

To be honest I'd avoid sugar free sweets at all costs, I was told by my DSN that it was better to just have the real deal in moderation than to go near sugar free things as the side effects can be unbearable LOL x


----------



## nickinwarwick (Dec 12, 2017)

Sugar free Polos and Sugar free Werthers. But sparingly.

I've not tried these dark chocolate suggestions yet but will do at Christmas.


----------



## Radders (Dec 12, 2017)

I eat Sula sugar free humbugs, butterscotch, rhubarb & custard and strawberries & cream with no ill effects. Not cheap though.


----------



## Radders (Dec 12, 2017)

Jamiesamp said:


> you can get sugerfree big stewbery sweets from sweet shops and online however aviod the marks and spencer suger free mints as dropped my blood suger really low


I’m not sure that’s possible is it?


----------



## Sally W (Dec 12, 2017)

daniel warren said:


> Hi guys, I know this is probably the worst thing to ask about but iv recently been diagnosed with type one and I feel pretty well informed on carb counting and what to avoid but I do have a pretty big sweet tooth, and haven’t eaten sweets since being diagnosed and it’s starting to get pretty hard to resist I was just wondering if there are any kind of sweets out there that are low in sugar and won’t have to inject for or only have to inject a small amount for


You could make your own. Gummy bears are just gelatine, flavouring and sweetener. Peppermint creams with peppermint extract, d cream and coconut oil melted and set between some melted chocolate.


----------



## Radders (Dec 13, 2017)

My favourite home made sweets are peanut butter cups and chocolate Brazils, but both rely on using dark chocolate to be low carb.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 13, 2017)

Radders said:


> I’m not sure that’s possible is it?



No, it's not possible.  If they did they'd be handing them out to T2's instead of metformin.   The only thing they are capable of is increasing your trips to the toilet.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 14, 2017)

How about Asda's own chocolate mint icecream bites? They taste sweet but have only 2.4g carbs per bite. 10 in a box £1.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> How about Asda's own chocolate mint icecream bites? They taste sweet but have only 2.4g carbs per bite. 10 in a box £1.


I Could eat a whole box WL lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 14, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I Could eat a whole box WL lol


Me too Vince


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 14, 2017)

Click to expand to see these delicious chocolate mint bites Mmmmm!
Will you just crave them  eat  them  or ignore them?
By the way they're made with milk chocolate!!!!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> View attachment 6003
> Click to expand to see these delicious chocolate mint bites Mmmmm!
> Will you just crave them  eat  them  or ignore them?
> By the way they're made with milk chocolate!!!!


When I saw your earlier post I had to go over to the Asda website and have a look, they look and sound delicious!! Have you personally tried them? I'm at an Asda on Christmas Eve so hoping to be able to pick some of these up  x


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 14, 2017)

These are absolutely delicious too! Bruce bought me a box the other week and I started them this week, my mum has also bought me a box for my Christmas, they also do a milk version which has only .1g more of carbs per praline lol x
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/297058310


----------



## Carolg (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> When I saw your earlier post I had to go over to the Asda website and have a look, they look and sound delicious!! Have you personally tried them? I'm at an Asda on Christmas Eve so hoping to be able to pick some of these up  x


They are nice, just a wee bite size


----------



## Amigo (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> These are absolutely delicious too! Bruce bought me a box the other week and I started them this week, my mum has also bought me a box for my Christmas, they also do a milk version which has only .1g more of carbs per praline lol x
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/297058310



They look lovely Kaylz!

I’ve bought myself a box of these for a special Christmas treat. I’ll limit myself to 2 a day and that’s not bad at 7.3 grams carb each in place of desserts.

Cinnamon creme brûlée, Christmas Mess, Jam Roly Poly, Rhubarb & Custard etc. Yummy! 

https://www.aldi.co.uk/winter-desserts-squiffy-truffles/p/079077193416902


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 14, 2017)

Amigo said:


> They look lovely Kaylz!
> 
> I’ve bought myself a box of these for a special Christmas treat. I’ll limit myself to 2 a day and that’s not bad at 7.3 grams carb each in place of desserts.
> 
> ...


They are really nice 

Your ones look fantastic! Hope they are as lovely as they look  x


----------



## Amigo (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> They are really nice
> 
> Your ones look fantastic! Hope they are as lovely as they look  x



I hope I can stop at 2! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> When I saw your earlier post I had to go over to the Asda website and have a look, they look and sound delicious!! Have you personally tried them? I'm at an Asda on Christmas Eve so hoping to be able to pick some of these up  x


Have I tried them ~ oh yes and they're every bit as delicious as they look on the packet. In fact I tried them all in one sitting!!!I wouldn't leave buying them til Christmas eve tho Kaylz ~ the fridge shelves might be empty by then. The box isn't that big, could you not buy them soon and squeeeeze them into your freezer? xx


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Have I tried them ~ oh yes and they're every bit as delicious as they look on the packet. In fact I tried them all in one sitting!!!I wouldn't leave buying them til Christmas eve tho Kaylz ~ the fridge shelves might be empty by then. The box isn't that big, could you not buy them soon and squeeeeze them into your freezer? xx


I can't get to Asda any sooner as that's the next time my dad is through xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I can't get to Asda any sooner as that's the next time my dad is through xx


Asda will deliver groceries if you ask them x


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> These are absolutely delicious too! Bruce bought me a box the other week and I started them this week, my mum has also bought me a box for my Christmas, they also do a milk version which has only .1g more of carbs per praline lol x
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/297058310


I lurve praline K. I'll ask my daughter to pick some up for me. She was only in Tesco last night ~ wish I'd known thrn x


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> When I saw your earlier post I had to go over to the Asda website and have a look, they look and sound delicious!! Have you personally tried them? I'm at an Asda on Christmas Eve so hoping to be able to pick some of these up  x


@Kaylz @wirralass
Has WL  Personally tried them ?
She has single handedly cause a global shortage of these delights.
Sent my son to get some for me, I will see if they actually make it into my cupboard and freezer and I don't get some lame excuse about how he sampled the whole box to make sure they were safe for me to eat. Kids!!! and he is 48.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 15, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Asda will deliver groceries if you ask them x


I know but it's not worth the delivery charge for the little amount I buy there so there's no point


wirralass said:


> I lurve praline K. I'll ask my daughter to pick some up for me. She was only in Tesco last night ~ wish I'd known thrn x


According to Green & Blacks Facebook page they are Exclusive to Tesco so no point looking in other shops lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know but it's not worth the delivery charge for the little amount I buy there so there's no point
> 
> According to Green & Blacks Facebook page they are Exclusive to Tesco so no point looking in other shops lol xx


Buy a years Supply K  haha!
Bulk Purchase.
Economies of scale.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 15, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Buy a years Supply K  haha!
> Bulk Purchase.
> Economies of scale.


No where to store bulk supplies! Haha, we have a fridge/freezer and the freezer bit is only 2 drawers, 1 of them being tiny so have to be careful what we buy, my granddad has some stuff stored in his freezer that belongs to us but I don't want to be running back and forward to his house all the time! LOL x


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No where to store bulk supplies! Haha, we have a fridge/freezer and the freezer bit is only 2 drawers, 1 of them being tiny so have to be careful what we buy, my granddad has some stuff stored in his freezer that belongs to us but I don't want to be running back and forward to his house all the time! LOL x


So you will have to bulk buy and eat lol


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 15, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> So you will have to bulk buy and eat lol


Na don't fancy all that insulin floating around haha x


----------



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2017)

Just don't go for Sugar-free gummy bears!


----------

